# Funnels. But better.



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Right. So.

In this thread, aptly titled Things you bought that were a waste of £££ , around 30 people gave their opinion. Funnels were mentioned 5 times. Five. Big success.

Now I really really want a funnel. I need one, mostly because my WDT is not quite Weiss Distribution, but rather Wild Disaster Technique.

Is there a funnel that 1) doesn't leave a huge gap in the coffee bed, and 2) is tall enough so the messy user - me - can do WDT without worrying, and perhaps even dose directly from grinder into the PF?


----------



## Alex_L (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought a magnetic Asso one recently and have found it works well to grind into and also only leaves a small ring around the coffee. limited mess with a WDT tool as well thus far. Seems very well built to.

https://www.assocoffee.com/prodotto/anello-dosatore/?lang=en


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

By funnel, Baffo, are you referring to dosing rings? Would steer away from ones which sit inside the portafilter leaving a gap all way round. They make WDT possible. The Londinium dosing ring is perfect but the price isn't. There must be alternatives out there.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Baffo - I bought a Decent espresso a-like matt anodised aluminium one which sits on the basket lip. No magnets or fancy logo but it was about £7 posted. Loads on e-bay or Amazon.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks guys. I couldn't find any Londinium one, but knowing that the "price isn't perfect" was scary enough so that I didn't put much effort in the search. The Asso seems very similar to the Decent one so I'm inclined to believe that they'd work in a similar fashion, at a more friendly price tag.

@Northern_Monkey would you have a link to the specific one you bought?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=212


----------



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

I use an aeropress funnel which is fab, then as I'm pouring the coffee into the PF bring the funnel up slowly so the coffee can settle all over the basket.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Baffo - It was this one but no longer available. Similar items from the suggested links though.

Check this out: Outbit Espresso Dosing Funnel - P... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08DDC74YC/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_imm_QBDJFYHE6FF5HHA3R9AF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Alex_L (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are two photos of the Asso one with a Bianca portafilter. It has a slight lip that sits inside the basket versus the Decent which I think sits purely on the rim. I think the decent is the better design tbh but I spotted the Asso on Amazon and prime meant it was here the next day.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Thanks guys. I couldn't find any Londinium one, but knowing that the "price isn't perfect" was scary enough so that I didn't put much effort in the search. The Asso seems very similar to the Decent one so I'm inclined to believe that they'd work in a similar fashion, at a more friendly price tag.
> 
> @Northern_Monkey would you have a link to the specific one you bought?


 Yogurt pot diy funnel maybe? You are getting a high end dosing cup in the next 2 months...


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@Kjk Yes but the dosing cup won't be avoiding a mess when doing WDT..


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Baffo said:


> @Kjk Yes but the dosing cup won't be avoiding a mess when doing WDT..


 Question is whether WDT is necessary with the Niche (I assume that's what you're referring to). I guess that's a different topic entirely 😄


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

It takes a light touch...


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Kjk said:


> It takes a light touch...
> 
> 
> View attachment 54251


 That's basically me.



HVL87 said:


> Question is whether WDT is necessary with the Niche (I assume that's what you're referring to). I guess that's a different topic entirely 😄


 Why wouldn't it be (honest question)? In general I've read that levellers are just pretty items but don't quite help (in fact, they might hinder extraction), but I assumed that WDT was always good to have, regardless of the grinder.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Baffo said:


> Why wouldn't it be (honest question)? In general I've read that levellers are just pretty items but don't quite help (in fact, they might hinder extraction), but I assumed that WDT was always good to have, regardless of the grinder.


 From what I understand, and I may be wrong here so we can refer to those who are more experienced, it's easier to get a decent shot with a conical burr grinder compared with a flat burr grinder. So there may be less need for and/or reliance on distribution techniques like wdt with a conical.

If you use the dosing cup in the Niche by shaking, tapping, spinning 😂, it seems like you can get a relatively flat bed in the portafilter. Clumping also seems to be minimal.

With my brief time with the Mignon Specialita, wdt really was necessary to achieve a consistent shot. I guess we'll find out in April if the same applies with the Niche! Maybe we can "get away" without using wdt - one less thing to think about in your workflow.

I think many, including myself use a levelling tool to create a flat bed of coffee to tamp on as opposed to using it to distribute coffee evenly throughout the portafilter. It just makes it easier to get a level tamp.

@DavecUK @Rob1 @Mrboots2u@MWJB @dfk41 @lake_m any thoughts?

I know @MediumRoastSteam grinds into the pf and uses wdt with the Niche 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Got my vote


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a leveller to effectively tamp. I distribute with sideway & downwards taps prior to using the leveller. They don't reduce extraction when used properly.

Never done WDT.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

@Baffo I use one of these to grind straight into. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07R8ZRTGS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Re: WDT

I've tried so many things:

Tapping to distribute and no leveller
Tapping + leveller
Tapping + leveller + tamp
Leveller only
Leveller + Tamp
WDT
Quick stir with toothpick just to get it mostly level, tap once down on the counter + leveller + tamp.

All with two different distributor designs (wedge and fin).

I never got along with WDT at all. I tried it with pins and toothpicks and it always made my extractions worse. Stirring in those spiralling-circular motions and getting it perfectly level and looking fluffy and then the shot is just bad.

Tapping is fine but I prefer now to use a toothpick to just flick through the top of the bed.

Tapping once down on the counter is crucial, twice or more makes things worse with either side tapping or the once over with a toothpick.

The leveller/distributors don't do much but a bit of initial compacting and flattening helps make tamping easier. I modified my levellers to screw down into the basket and I got consistent results that looked a bit weird (starting in the middle briefly before spreading out) but in terms of taste there wasn't really a difference between using them like that and just using them to prepare the puck for tamping. They did make it easy to get a gorilla tamp though if that's what you want, I think that's essentially what I was doing by screwing them down into the bed.

I think I've covered everything but it's no WDT for me. I try to avoid messing with the grinds too much and just focus on getting the portafilter from grinder to group quickly. In a rush I've got away with just grinding into the portafilter and tamping after only tapping down once to collapse the mound.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been using the Edo Twister for a good few months now. Will be post a more thorough review when I've got the time - I have done a fair few videos on it. I really think this is a bit of a game changer. It's very consistent and repeatable. It's a funnel and distribution tool in one - no WTD needed.






Love it.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Right ok, thanks to everybody for their contribution. There's one problem. Now I want to know what's everybody's puck prep, cause I've been curious also about those tampers that kinda cling onto the pf, allowing you to tamp level with no worries. And I'd totally want to ask about WDT further. And I wanted to ask Mark what does he mean when he says that levellers are good when used properly.

Buuut, I would be OT in my own thread. There needs to be a new one!

@HVL87 you're probably just as curious, why don't you open a new thread..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Baffo said:


> And I wanted to ask Mark what does he mean when he says that levellers are good when used properly.


 Well, they are often called "distribution tools", if you take that literally & solely rely on the tool to do all the distribution, you're probably not going to get a great result. Distribute in the basket yourself (as you should always do) & just use the leveller to get an even, level, flat surface.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I've gone away from using the leveller / spinner. I was getting the occasional spritzer with the flat burr grinder, so as a trial I stopped and the problem went away. It never happened with either conical though. The leveller was great to get a nice flat bed to tamp on so I kind of miss it, but the quality of shots didn't suffer. I'm guess it was introducing some kind of unevenness at the edges which is the opposite to the intention!
So now with the flat I dose straight into the PF with Decent dosing ring, then WDT and try the rake it as level as possible, couple of light taps then tamp.
I may at some point invest in a better tight fitting OCD and see if that sorts it.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Baffo said:


> Right ok, thanks to everybody for their contribution. There's one problem. Now I want to know what's everybody's puck prep, cause I've been curious also about those tampers that kinda cling onto the pf, allowing you to tamp level with no worries. And I'd totally want to ask about WDT further. And I wanted to ask Mark what does he mean when he says that levellers are good when used properly.
> 
> Buuut, I would be OT in my own thread. There needs to be a new one!
> 
> @HVL87 you're probably just as curious, why don't you open a new thread..


 ???? couldnt help myself!!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

> 15 hours ago, Beeroclock said:
> 
> I've been using the Edo Twister for a good few months now. Will be post a more thorough review when I've got the time - I have done a fair few videos on it. I really think this is a bit of a game changer. It's very consistent and repeatable. It's a funnel and distribution tool in one - no WTD needed.


 @jonr2 Damn you. Now I have had to buy yet another gadget 😂.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

> 17 hours ago, Beeroclock said:
> 
> I've been using the Edo Twister for a good few months now. Will be post a more thorough review when I've got the time - I have done a fair few videos on it. I really think this is a bit of a game changer. It's very consistent and repeatable. It's a funnel and distribution tool in one - no WTD needed.


 Looks like a very neat way of distributing. BTW.....that grind looks mega fine!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I recommend - having a look at this website - it's where I bought mine (before we left of course) - cost me around £120 all in..

I reckon this is ripe for another group buy 

https://edobarista.com/en/product/432-coffee-distribution-tool-twister-red

I have modded the sage for flow control - so grind a little finer and use pressure between 5 and 7 bar

Cheers Phil


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beeroclock said:


> I recommend - having a look at this website - it's where I bought mine (before we left of course) - cost me around £120 all in..
> 
> I reckon this is ripe for another group buy
> 
> ...


 £120 for thing that transfers coffee to the PF....& then you still have to tamp?

"For completists only", as they say


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

MWJB said:


> £120 for thing that transfers coffee to the PF....& then you still have to tamp?
> 
> "For completists only", as they say 🙂


 Not really - it replaces a funnel and wtd device and prepares the base of the puck unlike an other product I know of, what's more, it's consistent - which is why I like it. I'd argue that it's better value than the money some people spend on scales - let alone "Push" tampers or Puqpress etc.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beeroclock said:


> I'd argue that it's better value than the money some people spend on scales - let alone "Push" tampers or Puqpress etc.


 Sure, people spend inordinate amounts on these things too, if they want...and they still need to buy something if they buy an EDO.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Not sure I really understand your point - but no matter - there are many ways to skin a cat and prepare coffee for that matter. But the fact that we are discussing such matters on a forum probably makes us all "completists" after all.


----------



## Mack32 (Oct 3, 2020)

I got one of these recently and it does the job well - magnetic and doesn't interfere with coffee in pf. Took nearly 4 weeks to show up though....

https://www.baristaspace.com/collections/coffee-espresso-dosing-funnels/products/baristaspace-espresso-coffee-funnel-for-58mm-portafilter


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

The Decent magnetised funnel works brilliantly for me. Nice and tall, minimum of fines sticking to side and rarely moves out of place.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have only skimmed this post but can someone explain how a magnetic funnel is attracted to a brass portafilter ?


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

I got this one, and yes it leaves ring on the puck but I found that one small tap on the table with the portafilter (with the post-WDT fluffy grinds) and it's all gone. No mess (I'm prone to that too) and cheap.


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

@El carajillo It's not, it sticks to the steel filter basket.

I also have a magnetic one that leaves a slight ring around the edge but it's above where I would tamp so doesn't have any obvious negative effects.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dusk said:


> @El carajillo It's not, it sticks to the steel filter basket.
> 
> I also have a magnetic one that leaves a slight ring around the edge but it's above where I would tamp so doesn't have any obvious negative effects.


 A magnet works on a Gaggia Classic basket but NOT to a VST basket. Members with VST baskets take note.


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> A magnet works on a Gaggia Classic basket but NOT to a VST basket. Members with VST baskets take note.


 I added some magnets to my Decent clone, which work fine with VST & IMS baskets. The magnets are only small but I did get a little overexcited with the number I added 🙄


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PartySausage said:


> I added some magnets to my Decent clone, which work fine with VST & IMS baskets. The magnets are only small but I did get a little overexcited with the number I added 🙄
> 
> View attachment 54564


 I tried my baskets against a Sea Searcher magnet for recovering items out of water etc, the Classic basket adhered but the VST would not ??


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

PartySausage said:


> I added some magnets to my Decent clone, which work fine with VST & IMS baskets. The magnets are only small but I did get a little overexcited with the number I added 🙄
> 
> View attachment 54564


 Ha! This is amazing! 😁

Can you let us know how you did it/which magnets you used etc?


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

_HH_ said:


> Ha! This is amazing! 😁
> 
> Can you let us know how you did it/which magnets you used etc?


 I used the 1 mm version of these & used a pillar drill on a quick speed to get a neat hole then glued the magnets in.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiny-N52-neodymium-disc-magnets-2mm-3mm-4mm-x-1mm-0-5mm-24k-GOLD-craft-jewellery/162122006726?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

As indicated by @El carajilloabove, the VST baskets I use aren't very magnetic so the number of magnets I used gave me sufficient hold & is actually easy to remove. I've been using it for the past 6-months on both VST & IMS baskets & it hasn't fallen of yet.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I like this term "completist". I work in mental health & have heard many insults described as diagnoses, but that's sweet. I shall put it on a badge and wear it to the next team meeting.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

PartySausage said:


> I used the 1 mm version of these & used a pillar drill on a quick speed to get a neat hole then glued the magnets in.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiny-N52-neodymium-disc-magnets-2mm-3mm-4mm-x-1mm-0-5mm-24k-GOLD-craft-jewellery/162122006726?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> As indicated by @El carajilloabove, the VST baskets I use aren't very magnetic so the number of magnets I used gave me sufficient hold & is actually easy to remove. I've been using it for the past 6-months on both VST & IMS baskets & it hasn't fallen of yet.


 It's probably the weight of the magnets holding it steady!


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

Kjk said:


> It's probably the weight of the magnets holding it steady!


 😆👍


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I use what is termed a "smart" funnel which I bought from China, with either my Lido or MC2 (one kept in each office. At home I have a big Macap, which I dispense through a funnel my son printed for me into a very deep 52mm basket left over from my first espresso machine, a krups [yes I know, I was young and poor]. I then invert this over an empty basket, shake it and tap once). The "smart" funnel has 3 rings to fit various rims, and is ok for my Pavonis, though as Patrick says it can be an inconvenience to brush grounds from the bottom and into the basket. I like it that I can go wild, shaking the grounds up and down, tapping it all on a table, digging around with my triple magic wand of the same provenance, before tamping lightly with this 51mm job, also bought from China. In this photo you see one of today's cups of oily Monsoon Malabar.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

I've purchased this, I had a £10 voucher on eBay so didn't really think too much about this. No magnets, so I guess I won't be dancing whilst I puck prep. Probably I'll regret it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Baffo said:


> I've purchased this, I had a £10 voucher on eBay so didn't really think too much about this. No magnets, so I guess I won't be dancing whilst I puck prep. Probably I'll regret it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54746


 Looks like a Decent knock-off, it'll be fine. You can wobble it about a bit before it falls off. Like you said, avoid boogying whilst making coffee!


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Baffo said:


> I've purchased this, I had a £10 voucher on eBay so didn't really think too much about this. No magnets, so I guess I won't be dancing whilst I puck prep. Probably I'll regret it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54746


 Hahaha I just arrived at this string and decided pretty much immediately to give you mine, which since I went over to a dosing cup I never use. Anyway I scrolled and scrolled and scrolled to get to the point where I could say "I've got one you can have" and you've gone and bought the very same one. I thought it was perfectly adequate, hope it helps.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@Philip HN haha thank you for the kindness Philip, even though it didn't get to work its magic! Hopefully you'll still get some positive karma out of it.


----------

